# Fyi (Dirtiest Thing in Restaurants)



## Falcon (Dec 19, 2014)

Question...What's the dirtiest, most germ-laden thing in most restaurants ?

   Guess again.

  Answer:  The menu.          Think about it.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2014)

ooh, yeah, now that I thought about it.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh yea. Ooooh!  You would think they would print out fresh ones every day.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 19, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Question...What's the dirtiest, most germ-laden thing in most restaurants ?



I would have said "_the cook_", in any restaurant that employed Mary Mallon ...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2014)

If the menu's are laminated then a wipe over with an anti-bacterial cleaner while clearing the tables  after each diner  would be sufficient to keep 99% of germs away..


----------



## oldman (Dec 20, 2014)

Question...What's the dirtiest, most germ-laden thing in most Hotel/Motel rooms?

Answer.....Remote for TV. 
Second is the Bedspread.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2014)

oldman said:


> Question...What's the dirtiest, most germ-laden thing in most Hotel/Motel rooms?
> 
> Answer.....Remote for TV.
> Second is the Bedspread.



When traveling, those are the first places my wife sprays with Lysol!! In restaurants, she carries a hand cleaner, in her purse, that we use *AFTER* we read the menu!


----------



## Debby (Dec 21, 2014)

I also carry a bottle of hand cleaner to use after touching the menu or condiment bottles that are on the table.  How many people lick their fingers and then go for the ketchup or the salt or whatever.  And how many of them wash their hands after they've used the restroom and then come back to the table and touch those things?


----------



## Geezerette (Dec 21, 2014)

When staying in hotel or motel, I always strip off the bedspread & don't let my stuff touch it. Otherwise, just wash hands a lot, touch carefully, & hope I continue to have a really strong immune system.


----------



## Bullie76 (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm sure there are lots of germs in restaurants. I just bury my head in the sand and go for it.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 21, 2014)

the kitchen. don't go there


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 21, 2014)

After working in county jails for over 26 years I'm a little "OCD" about surface contamination/cross contamination issues.  But, I think using the eating utinsils instead of picking up food with fingers limits contact with surface contaminants.

Of course now I'm going to remember mention of filthy menus in this thread, every time I go out to eat...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 21, 2014)

AND what would be the dirtiest thing in any building with an elevator?   The buttons..  Think about it..  what do folks do with their index fingers..


----------



## Falcon (Dec 21, 2014)

OR the one next to it ?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2014)

In restaurants, if they have a free mint dish at the counter, even if they're wrapped, it's been found that they have fecal matter on them.  When I press a button in an elevator, or anywhere else, I try to use my knuckle instead of the tip of my finger, less likely to touch my fact with that afterwards.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 21, 2014)

I read somewhere that the handles on the commode or urinal is the dirtiest, therefore I use a small wad of tissue to flush, then wash my hands.  Many don't.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 21, 2014)

I flush with my foot in a public restroom..  See how dirty the handles really are?


----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2014)

I use the paper towel or something to open the door to leave restroom. I have seen men go number two, get up and walk right out the door. Ugh.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2014)

I use a tissue or foot to flush, always use a seat cover and like Pappy, open the door now with towel in hand.  As soon as I get home from anywhere shopping, etc. I wash my hands before touching things in my house.


----------



## Lyn (Dec 21, 2014)

Post reminds me -- A couple walked into a cheap looking restaurant. As they were about to sit down they noticed there were crumbs on the seat, after cleaning up the seat and wiping down the table they sat down. A waitress came over asking them what they wanted, “I’ll just take a coffee” said the man, “me too” said the lady “and make sure the cup is clean.” The waitress returned with their drinks “OK” she said placing down their cups “now, which one of you wanted the clean cup”.    I think I will just stay home.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2014)

I have often wondered how many germs on a shopping cart handle. Many, I would imagine. I have seen little children with their mouth on the handle. Not good. Some stores provide wipes to clean handle and I aways use them. I hate getting sick as I get terrible colds and they last way too long.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 21, 2014)

Babies Know: A Little Dirt Is Good for You


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2014)

I always use the wipes on shopping carts too, don't forget that babies that are put in those seats also may have some diaper leakage to share with us.  After watching numerous of episodes of Kitchen Nightmares with Gordon Ramsey, I must say I was turned off by what goes on behind the scenes at many restaurants, both dives and upper class ones too.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 21, 2014)

If you work (or had worked) in an office, the telephone and typewriter / keyboard keys exposed you to millions of germs every day. 

Currency is also supposedly full of billions of buggies.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 21, 2014)

NancyNGA said:


> Babies Know: A Little Dirt Is Good for You



Exactly. Kids are getting sicker because they live in practically sterile environments.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2014)

How about the old public phone booths? They had to be tops of the germ list. I have seen people actually put paper money in their mouth while trying to find something out of their purse or pocket.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 22, 2014)

Pappy said:


> ... I have seen people actually put paper money in their mouth while trying to find something out of their purse or pocket.



Guilty on occasion.  What about kissing! :eewwk:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2014)

Kissing spreads gems too, but it's so much fun. How about, oh,forget that one.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 22, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Kissing spreads gems too... .



Maybe that's why they recommend several doses of alcohol first.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2014)

:thumbsup1:


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 22, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Kissing spreads gems too, but it's so much fun. How about, oh,forget that one.



One would hope one is selective in who they kiss..  Not everyone on the street..


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 22, 2014)

I do a few things to keep down exposure to germs.

I mentioned flushing with my foot..  I also wash my hands and dry them. I use the paper towel to turn off the water faucet if it's not automatic.  I also use the paper towel to turn the door handle when leaving the restroom. Then discard it in the nearest waste basket. 

I use my elbow to push elevator buttons.  

Working in a hospital.. I do NOT use the phones on the nursing station, I use a cell phone.   I also steer clear of community computer key boards.  I have my own laptop.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2014)

Years ago I was in a restaurant in NYC. On the way to the Ladies room, I bypassed the doorway to the kitchen and saw:

The cook held a spoonful of coleslaw while looking for a dish to put it in, grabbed a dirty dish from a pile, plopped the slaw into it and wipe the rim off with his apron. UGH! I had already finished my meal but if I'd seen that first, I would have left.
Revolting!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 22, 2014)

I was in a Chinese take-out restaurant waiting for my order to be filled. I could see the kitchen through a window in the door.

Inside, there was a big fat sweaty Chinaman stirring a pot with a ladle.  He picked up the ladle, *TOOK A SIP* then put the ladle
back in the pot and kept on stirring.

  I walked out and never went back.   "They" say, "What you don't know won't hurt you."     ( I shouldn't have looked.)


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 22, 2014)

Then some feel that the US is way too obsessed with germs and cleanliness.  We shower too often and over use hand sanitizers..  Has anyone ever heard  George Carlin's 
 routine on germs?   Go ahead and google George Carlin Fear of Germs.   warning though... George uses some pretty blue language.. so if you are easily offended.. do not google..  If not.. google and enjoy.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 22, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I do a few things to keep down exposure to germs.
> 
> I mentioned flushing with my foot..  I also wash my hands and dry them. I use the paper towel to turn off the water faucet if it's not automatic.  I also use the paper towel to turn the door handle when leaving the restroom. Then discard it in the nearest waste basket.
> 
> ...



In many public  bathrooms you can't flush with your foot. It's either a handle or like in Thailand or Australia it's a button on top of the tank. It's also very hard to find public bathrooms that have paper towels.


----------

